# PCB Transformers under bedroom



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Are we doing this again?


----------



## Mac44 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sorry. I posted in a couple of other forums. Wasn't sure if I had posted in this forum. The thread was not active in my account. Please ignore if you have nothing to add.

Thanks.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

It's the old location, location, location trick.

Careful where you buy. If you move into a mature neighbourhood it is often difficult to have things changed to your personal desires, wants, etc.

I think I said that in the the last thread.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Also not sure how you got in that room to take the pics but be careful. Check your pecker several times over the next month, - make sure she ain't turning green.


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like buyer's remorse. Nothing will cure this to your satisfaction so you need to move.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/e...146410/#/forumsite/21022/topics/146410?page=1


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

I advised you that if some how they Burned then the utility finds less reason to keep them there .

CAPESHE 


Don


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Are we doing this again?


No we are not. The answers were already given in the other thread.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/electrical-transformers-under-bedroom-146410/


----------

